# Open letter to a few people here



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2014)

I get it.. a lot of you don't like me.  It really does bother me that I cannot get a long with a few of active members here.  And I think it ruins the forum experience when all new members see are active members arguing each other.  Sure, it is partly my fault for being defensive all the time instead of just letting it go.  I just feel like I can never get respect here especially when it comes to wedding photography.  I love wedding photography even though I do it part time.  I wish there were more active members here that are active (not just come here to share photos and build their SEO, I mean active as replying to other posts) but the reality is.. we don't have that many.  Maybe I am mistaken but I would think I am the most active wedding photographer here even though I only shoot less than 10 weddings a year as a main.  So I would like to be somewhat active when there is a discussion mainly about wedding photography.  I have been here for 4 years and I have been shooting also for 4 years.  Until this day.. I can never get any respect from some of you.  The weird thing is, in the other forum I am active in (with a lot of active amazing photographers).. I make the same arguments but I feel like the threads never go south like what is happening on TPF. 

Let's take a sample of the flash bracket thread.  This one really bothered me.  I simply stated the fact that most wedding photographers today do not use a flash bracket.  It is a fact.  How do I know?  I hang out with a lot of wedding photographers.  I network with them.  I drink beer with them.  I second shoot with them.   They second shoot me.  I interact with them on wedding photography forum.  I go to wedding photography conferences.  I read wedding photography articles.   After I made the statement about most wedding photographers do not use a bracket anymore, several active members here attacked me.   I cant seem to say anything regarding WEDDING PHOTOGRAPHY which I am passionate about without being attacked here.  And the people that attack me are NOT actively involved in the industry.   People do not have to agree with me but at least give me some respect.

Derrel, I do not know what is up.  I thought we were cool but once again you come in to the discussion and attacked me AGAIN.  I had a great time spending time with you, your son and Majeed.  You always bring up your argument about how green I am and have been only shooting since 2010 and didn't shoot film.  Well.. you are correct sir.  I have only been shooting for 4 years.  Almost every active member knows that.  I thought we were cool.  We hung out in Portland and really enjoyed my time there.  I respect you greatly but it has been hard because the feeling is not mutual.  When can I gain respect from you?  Do my wedding photos suck?  I can't state the fact about wedding photography?  I may not be a famous or successful wedding photographer but I can say confidently that I KNOW what I am doing and I am keeping up with what is going on in the wedding photography world TODAY.  I produce good product and my clients love me.  Is it the fact that you know me since the day I was a noob and registered to this forum?

Pixmedic.. I do not think you hate me but we do argue once in a while.  But it does bother me greatly because you are one of my favorite mods.  You claimed you second shoot at weddings once in a while, I respect that.  There is nothing wrong with that.  You like to chime in when a noob ask about what to do on their first wedding photography.  As soon as I give my opinion about a tripod or monopod is not needed for wedding photographers, you and other members attacked me.  You kinda attacked me in a friendlier way though.  I am telling you right now using tripod or monopod is not the norm in the wedding photography industry.  It is used a lot by videographers but not photographers.  The only time photographeres use those is to get specialty shots which most noobs wont attempt anyway (long shutter with tripod or do high angle with a monopod).  Again.. there is nothing wrong with being different with the way you shoot.  I try to simplify things for noobs and tell them the FACT what most people use in weddings.  I also try my best to keep it simple for the noobs and do not over complicate things.  We argued about that and now recently we argued about the flash bracket.  I stated the FACT again that most photographers do not use a bracket anymore and we argued simply because you use one.  I did not say a flash bracket was bad.. I simply stated the FACT that most wedding photographers do not use one.

Tirediron, KMH, Overead, it is got to be tough being a mod.  I know you three are not a fan of me but I do appreciate you guys being neutral.  I do not think I am capable to do that (staying neutral).

Steve5D - we argue once in a while.. you are pretty neutral. You argue with both sides.  I have no problem with you.. seriously... despite having a post recently locked because we argued.  I do think you like to create an argument just like me even though it is not that necessary.  Despite all that, I don't hold a grudge against you.  

Imagemaker, we too argue a lot but really I don't have a problem with you.  Yeah, we disagree on things once in a while but sometimes I do feel like sometime you look down to newer photographers who try to be in the industry (especially in the industry you are in).

There are also many other out there that I know they hate me.  Not that I care whether I get a like or not (I really think counting how many likes people get and get NOTIFICATION for it is pretty lame), but just from the like history.. i am pretty certain you do not like me.  No likes for photos I posted no matter how good they are, no likes for statements I say no matter how good they are, no likes for jokes I make no matter how good they they are.  But as soon as I have an argument with another members, these people right away "like" the other person's response.  Again.. I don't care about the likes.  The likes system just make it very obvious who in here absolutely hate me.  I personally don't judge who I am liking.  If a person that I truly hate did in fact post a photo that I admired, I like it.  I try my best not to take sides.

Do you guys want me to stop putting my input in wedding photography?  Usually that's where we argue the most.  It is always about wedding photography.  Who do we have here that do weddings actively?  I only know very few other members that are very active here .. that is it.  There are 2 other who come here to post their blog and contribute NOTHING to this forum other than showing their photos.  Trust me.. I have been holding back when I put my responses to avoid arguments. 

There I said it.  This isn't a swan song.  I am not leaving.  I thought about it greatly recently and in the past.  Tried to leave a couple of times but there were several people here I truly enjoy their interaction with me.  We have lost A LOT of wedding photographers on this forum.  If you guys want wedding photography part of this forum to improve, something needs to change.  We lost way too many wedding photographers simply because of stupid arguments like horizontal vs vertical orientation, negative space, fake blur, tilt shift/lens baby/ free lensing, processing with yellow tint, muddy black and white, super thin DOF, film look processing.  The fact is wedding photographers have different styles.  There is no reason to nit pick everything.  I am still friends with these wedding photographers we lose on FB.  I hear the same thing over and over.. Robin.. why are you still on that forum?  I do not know.  Why am I still on this forum?  More than half of the mods do not like me, more than half of the active members don't like me.  The number keeps growing because new members take sides.  Remember, these new comers trying to shoot weddings,  a few of them will actually make it to the industry and will eventually be a kick ass wedding photographers.  

In summary, I really just want to have a good time on TPF.  I want to have a good experience here.  I really do not like confrontation. I will try harder to be a better person and forum contributor.  I just want to express how I feel.

Cheers,
Robin


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 22, 2014)

It's sad that people can get so defensive sometimes. Sorry you haven't been well liked here, but I've always appreciated your input, and respect your opinions.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2014)

Robin, I love your work and I've learned a great deal from you over the years. Haters, gonna hate! LOL:hug::


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2014)

I like you.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

I certainly did not mean to come off sounding like I was attacking you Robin. you are, in my opinion, one of the best wedding photographers on the forum. I always enjoy your work. Sometimes though, you give an opinion (like in the flash bracket thread) stating things as a fact, but give zero feedback as to _*why*_ you are saying what you are saying. 
I was genuinely curious about the flash brackets. I frequently use them at weddings, as well as a tripod for the formal portraits.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 22, 2014)

I like you and if I ever get married again, I'd call you and head for Denver .  Later. Ed


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I like you and if I ever get married again, I'd call you and head for Denver .  Later. Ed




Are you single?  Mish may be able to arrange something.  LOL.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, I even think your name's cool


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 22, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Hey, I even think your name's cool



I miss Schwettylens!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 22, 2014)

It is just as in life Robin. Some people appear to get on with many but their "friendship" is superficial. Sometimes people only argue with those they respect. Personality clashes are everyday but on forms people can sometimes be over the top due their passion, and of course some are just not nice. I'd say it goes with the territory and possibly you may need to take it less personally. Fwiw I like your photography but often don't comment on photos as I feel a little underqualified.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > I like you and if I ever get married again, I'd call you and head for Denver .  Later. Ed
> ...



What are you suggesting... I marry off one of my working girls? That would be at a steep price...hehe


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2014)

Robin,

Since I generally don't read wedding thread, because I don't know anything in that arena, I haven't come across people attacking you specifically so I can't speak to that. 
However, there are three really destructive phenomena that occur here quite often.
The first is that people elevate what should be disagreements in style or preference into a macho arguement about who is right.
The second is that people are always looking for a way to 'get' someone else, to pop into a thread with nothing substantive to add but only to shoot down someone else.
The third is the constant diversion of what are serious discussions with funny intentionally distracting comments. 

These all seem to be ego trips; people want to prove that they are smart, experienced, funny - but always at someone else's expense.
I have so many @$$h0les on my ignore list that I don't even get to read many threads.

Bravo to you to sticking with this group.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2014)

Robin you seem pretty Cool to me and your photo skills are great. Forget them and just keep posting.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always liked your input and your wedding photos.





mishele said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > oldhippy said:
> ...


Mish .. how much ??


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2014)

Disagreement doesn't mean the same as hate

What really needs to happen is people need to learn to debate and discuss matters without getting into fights. Sadly all to often it becomes all about the ego and winning. Or people simply react far to hostile and are far too over-protective of their comments that instead of further defending them with additional information they instead take any questioning as an insult - suddenly they start fighting instead of debating and things spiral down from there.



PS the only people I hate are MAC users  - dirty filthy icky mac users!
And film users they are dirty and icky too
And those people that talk whilst watching films! They are the worst


----------



## limr (Mar 22, 2014)

For what it's worth, Robin, I don't really comment on any wedding photos, really, because what the hell do I know from wedding photography? Or even weddings, for that matter? :mrgreen: But I know that I have always liked your pictures and I'd feel confident in the results if you were to shoot my wedding. Of course, you'd have to fly to New York for it and shoot film


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I'm new here, Robin-- so the only input that I can give you is more of a question. Can you provide cliffs next time?...:blackeye:


----------



## mmaria (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just gave you a Like... sorry...



but seriously...

When I joined here you commented on one of my first c&c posts. The comment was helpful and I memorized you because of that.
Your photography is always great to see.

What we "others who actually like you and your photography" can do to keep you here? (I know you said you wont go but still...)

Don't go!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> The second is that people are always looking for a way to 'get' someone else, to pop into a thread with nothing substantive to add but only to shoot down someone else.
> The third is the constant diversion of what are serious discussions with funny intentionally distracting comments.



I don't want this to go without attention.

Some people here seem not either to realize or not to care that what they are doing when they purposefully take a thread off track is really disrespectful of the original poster and those who actually do want to stay on topic.

Their remarks may be humorous in the short run but very quickly that gets old and it is disruptive to anyone trying to get real answers or participate in an actual discussion. 
And it certainly gives a lousy impression of the site.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The second is that people are always looking for a way to 'get' someone else, to pop into a thread with nothing substantive to add but only to shoot down someone else.
> ...



I am one of the offenders unfortunately.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> I am one of the offenders unfortunately.



If you brought up a serious topic in a group and, within 4 or 5 exchanges, someone started making jokes and drawing the group away from the topic you brought, I think you would feel disrespected by the person. And you would probably think the person was a jerk for doing this.
I know I would.

Yes, this is the Internet, but we are sort of a community that makes its own rules and if we as a group tolerate this, then it happens.

Stop doing it, be funny when it's appropriate and respect other people - or you have no case to be upset when people break the community rules that you don't like.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2014)

I, for one, HATE Robin.  I also really like that Schwetty dude. I wish he'd come back.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2014)

mmm... that may have been sort of one of the comments Lew is complaining about.

<--- has been added to Lew's ignore list.


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2014)

You guys need to stop hitting robin with all these comments! It's like he's a pole in a parking lot and you all are a carelessly driven import!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2014)

Am I a _sexy _carelessly driven import?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > oldhippy said:
> ...



So just make sure the contract specifies "Till death do you part or till you can no longer afford the hourly rate". Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The second is that people are always looking for a way to 'get' someone else, to pop into a thread with nothing substantive to add but only to shoot down someone else.
> ...



Well Lew I would suggest the solution is very simple.  If you want others to respect you then start treating them with a little respect yourself.  I think you would find that would go a very long way indeed.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 22, 2014)

You forgot about me? You're a dick, very opinionated and at (many) times abrasive... but that's just your personality  I still like ya.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2014)

Kumbaya my lord kumbaya


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 22, 2014)

I forgot to add drama queen...damn it!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, it could be worse. You could be at Dgrin where literally nobody comments on newcomers' posts, and when they do it's scathing or just lame.

But if you're a regular, you could vomit on your sensor and you'd get compliments.

Forum culture is weird and really brings forth humanity's worst qualities .


----------



## kundalini (Mar 22, 2014)

Schwetty, you silly sod.  You should know that these types of threads serve no practical purpose.  Pull up your boot straps.  Are the girls thinning your skin?  Or have the boys shriveled to the size of pistachios?  You are better than this, or at least I thought.  Your style of people photography is not necessarily one that I try to emulate, but your results are quite palatable.  Keep posting photos, keep contributing to threads and keep trying (as hard as it comes to you) to have a laugh.




robbins.photo said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


Dude, Lew has nothing but respect for those that deserve it.  When I first joined TPF (digital newbie and a long hiatus from film), Lew (under the Mother Teresa avatar) was one of the top three personalities on TPF that I simultaneously cringed at and hoped for to comment on one of my photos posted for C&C.  

Hertz, if you're out there somewhere, you still top the list.

I have actually learned more from Lew by reading his posts and viewing his photos than most of the self-professed pundits of photographic knowledge. His latest "DC at noon" is a prime example of a good shot.  It raised an emotion in me..... a wicked little side grin is an emotion isn't it?



Schwetty, I've been AWOL for a few months and nobody gives a $h!+ about me either.  I haven't been able to lift my cameras in more than six months.  Seven years on this forum and nothing.  I guess I don't clique well either.  Phuque 'em.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Schwetty, you silly sod.  You should know that these types of threads serve no practical purpose.  Pull up your boot straps.  Are the girls thinning your skin?  Or have the boys shriveled to the size of pistachios?  You are better than this, or at least I thought.  Your style of people photography is not necessarily one that I try to emulate, but your results are quite palatable.  Keep posting photos, keep contributing to threads and keep trying (as hard as it comes to you) to have a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well sorry but in all honesty that hasn't been a lot of people's experience with Lew, and it certainly hasn't been observed in his recent behavior.  Of course the little caveat you've included about "those who deserve it" is rather interesting.  I do respect Lew's photographic skills, but I'd be lying my butt off if I tried to claim that he treats others with respect even including the "those who deserve it" caveat.  As far as I can tell the only people who seem to "deserve" it are those that agree with everything he says and posts.  

Anyone who disagrees is met with scorn, derision, or has whatever they posted dismissed and not actually discussed.  I can post example after example after example of it, and you can find it easily enough just by looking back through the threads here for the last month or two.  It's pretty glaringly obvious.  I can also post example after example after example of how Lew can be just downright nasty to new folks, whether they are asking for C&C or asking for advice on starting out as a professional photographer.

I will give Lew some kudos on the last two however, in that he has seemed to improve somewhat in this regard - but again to be honest that improvement isn't that he's being nicer to these people, just that he''s refraining from comment a lot more.  But still in the interest of fairness I think that it should be noted that he does seem to at least be making a small effort in this regard.

So I guess my thought on this would be if Lew really wants to chastise others for their behavior, maybe he should start by examining his own first.  Personally I think that's pretty good advice for anyone, not just Lew.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 23, 2014)

I can find posts where you have been a prick.

You can search for post where I have been a complete a$$hole.

Lew can cause excessive bleeding.

It all levels out.  Lew can be somewhat abrasive at times.  I have a tendency to fly off the cuff.  You're still a prick.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't even lift your tiny little MFT camera?  What happened to you?  I did think about you. I hope nothing serious.  

Oh... This thread does work.  Somebody probably pmed you and said, "OMG K.. You got to see Schwetty whine again". Bam.. You are back on TPF to reply to my post.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

kundalini said:


> I can find posts where you have been a prick.



I doubt that would be all that difficult really.  I can be on many an occasion.  Though to my credit I've tried to do it less in recent months because I did examine my own behavior in this regard and found it unacceptable.  So I am making a concerted effort to change - but hey, I'm only human.

Difference being, I didn't jump on the forum and post a rant chastising other people for their behavior and then decrying them for showing a lack of respect.  Lew did.  If he doesn't want that to be a topic of discussion, then he shouldn't bring it up.  



> It all levels out.  Lew can be somewhat abrasive at times.  I have a tendency to fly off the cuff.  You're still a prick.



Lol.. well nice to see that you decided not to be childish about the whole thing.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2014)

There goes my thread


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> There goes my thread



Lol.. sorry Robin.  Love ya man, and your work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Well Lew I would suggest the solution is very simple.  If you want others to respect you then start treating them with a little respect yourself.  I think you would find that would go a very long way indeed.



When someone does something to earn respect, they get it from me.
When they constantly act otherwise, I feel otherwise.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2014)

K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you. 



Robin Usagani said:


> There goes my thread



Oh I think it was gone the moment you hit the "submit" button on the first post.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2014)

So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?  I think the only way to make that constructive is for the people who are *******s to self-nominate.  No pointing fingers please.

So we have (self-added)...

- kundalini
- robbins

I'll add myself to that list.

Come one now. You know who you are. Stand up tall and proud!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 23, 2014)

manaheim said:


> So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?  I think the only way to make that constructive is for the people who are *******s to self-nominate. No pointing fingers please.
> 
> So we have (self-added)...
> 
> ...



Could always have a TPF Prick of the Month Nomination/Voting thread .... Identify threads and have some Voting to make it more interesting.  lol


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm always a nice guy :hug::


----------



## runnah (Mar 23, 2014)

manaheim said:


> So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?  I think the only way to make that constructive is for the people who are *******s to self-nominate.  No pointing fingers please.  So we have (self-added)...  - kundalini - robbins  I'll add myself to that list.  Come one now. You know who you are. Stand up tall and proud!



You first.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Could always have a TPF Prick of the Month Nomination/Voting thread .... Identify threads and have some Voting to make it more interesting. lol


Is there enough bandwidth here to handle this? :lmao:


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> There goes my thread



it wasn't me this time...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 23, 2014)

Geez Freaking Louise.....................................................There are some people around here that take themselves far too damn seriously.  This is photography for gods sake, it's not freaking brain surgery, it's not feeding starving children, or finding a cure for a terminal disease.  Hell it's not even rescuing an abandoned puppy or kitten.  

It's taking freaking pictures.  Yes for some it may be their lively hood which is serious to them, for others it's a mere hobby which to enjoy they take serious to get results, but get over yourselves and quit taking *yourselves *so damn seriously.  

Frankly the 1,000,001 thread on whether photography is art or not, doesn't really amount to $#!& in this would.  It saves no lives, it feeds no hungry, it provides no clothes to the naked nor does it give heat to the freezing or cool to those in repressive heat.  While a photograph may be enjoyable to look at, so is a new born baby, so is the smile on the face of a starving child that has eaten a good meal for once, so is the expression on the face of family and friends that have just learned that their loved one is not going to die.  If that first caveman that picked up a stick from the fire and drew those first crude drawing on some cave wall would have know that this is the kind of thing his simple act of pleasure was going to turn into he would have pissed on that drawing and washed it away.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 23, 2014)

I love you Robin. If you increase your sex to TPF ratio, I find that the annoying people are less annoying.


----------



## weepete (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, proof of the pudding is in the eating and all that. I've seen your shots Robin and what I will say is if you want to give an opinion or tell us how you go about creating them I'm certainly listening.


----------



## deveaushawn (Mar 23, 2014)

kathyt said:


> I love you Robin. If you increase your sex to TPF ratio, I find that the annoying people are less annoying.



Just a question for clarification, if I may? 

KT, are you saying that if one engages in more sex (quantitatively, and with another person, I assume) than one engages in reading/posting in TPF, one will find annoying people less so?

That's F#$@ing brilliant! 

So, if I combine the two, then the effect is doubled, right?

What are you wearing right now?


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread really has me laughing. 

Robin, since you mentioned me by name, I'll reply directly. 

Here's my problem with you, specifically with regards to the thread that was locked; okay, a couple of things:

1)   A post you made strongly suggested that you'd shot for Brightroom a number of times. By saying "The last time..." you suggest that there was "The first time..." and quite possibly "some times" in between. You formed an opinion based on three hours. You couldn't even bring yourself to admit that, maybe, that experience was the exception as opposed to the norm.

2)   You grossly exaggerate. You said you shot "thousands" of photos. I pointed out why that wasn't possible. Then you sent me a link to some article some guy wrote in which he claimed he shot 4,000 pictures in 4-1/2 hours. For the type of shooting he was doing, that was not possible, and I showed you why it wasn't possible. The math didn't work. Like I said, the guy would've had to shoot one frame every 4 or five seconds, non-stop, for the _entire _4-1/2 hours. But, apparently, since it's on the internet, you believe it to its core.

Frankly, I think it's pretty damn silly for you to start a thread in which you whine about newbies seeing established members arguing. Here's the rub, Sport: You'd damn well better wrap your head around the fact that it takes two to tango. Starting a thread like this is hardly fodder for friendly discourse. 

I'm a very literal guy. If you say you shot "thousands", don't get your panties in a bunch if I question that. You need to develop the ability to admit when you're wrong, which is something I don't think I've ever seen from you.

Do I like you? No, I don't. But here's the thing: I don't _dis_like you, either. You're some random dude on the internet who really means nothing to me. Sorry, but I'm fortunate that I've developed a set of social skills which allows me to live beyond the internet. I don't care if someone on the internet likes me. I'm having a difficult time dreaming up a scenario in which that would genuinely matter to me. Do I like your photos? Sure. I think you're a good photographer. But if your ego and self-esteem suffer from not having someone "like" a photo you post, well, you're probably going to end up being wildly disappointed. When was the last time you "liked" one of my photos? When was the last time you laughed at one of my jokes?

Right.

But, by all means, go ahead and post some whiney manifesto about your feelings being hurt because you think some people don't like you. Honest to God, man, you're not that important to me. You shouldn't be. Why? Because you're just some random dude on the internet.

Dear God, I can't even believe this is a thing...


----------



## BillM (Mar 23, 2014)

I voted Bacon. Oh wait, wrong thread. Well actually it isn't, just different gender.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm a totally unbiased newbie....and I must say that we should all get along.  That doesn't mean we have to agree with everything someone says, but do it tactfully.  Respect is earned.  I learn a lot from all the forums I peruse.  More than I can contribute.  I hope that stays the same for a long time, and I'll be more than happy to share what little I do know.  I respect everyone on here, and hope everyone can do the same without letting petty arguments get in the way of learning.  Nice meeting all of you, and I hope this can be a productive forum.


----------



## Designer (Mar 23, 2014)

manaheim said:


> So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?



I'm IN!  

Hereby self-nominated as a certified @$$****, although never actually proud of it.  

In my Newbness, I would often criticize tiny faults such as; tilted frame, poor composition, etc., but have since mellowed somewhat.  I think it takes a while to understand the vibe on here.  Meanwhile, I have forever alienated myself from some very decent members who are excellent photographers.  

Oh, well, perhaps in my next life I can atone.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't understand why the OP didn't just private message the individuals that he wanted to say something to.

Now this could just be me,  but a heartfelt pm would have more impact then public blast.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

manaheim said:


> So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?  I think the only way to make that constructive is for the people who are *******s to self-nominate.  No pointing fingers please.
> 
> So we have (self-added)...
> 
> ...



Manny, I read through this and honestly I was hurt, shocked, and dismayed.  I couldn't believe it.  I still can't.


I mean seriously, I got listed second?  I didn't even get top billing?  I mean I thought I was at the top of everybody's @#$@#$ list.  Obviously I need to redouble my efforts.. rotlfmao.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

Designer said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > So are we gonna make this thread a "let's list the *******s" thread now?
> ...



I've got some extra sack cloth if you need it.  The stuff is a lot cheaper if you buy in bulk.  Good luck in the contest though.. some pretty stiff competition if I do say so myself.  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 23, 2014)

deveaushawn said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > I love you Robin. If you increase your sex to TPF ratio, I find that the annoying people are less annoying.
> ...



Big question being of course would this technically qualify as therapy, and therefore be covered by insurance?  Lol


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Geez Freaking Louise.....................................................There are some people around here that take themselves far too damn seriously.  This is photography for gods sake, it's not freaking brain surgery, it's not feeding starving children, or finding a cure for a terminal disease.  Hell it's not even rescuing an abandoned puppy or kitten.
> 
> It's taking freaking pictures.  Yes for some it may be their lively hood which is serious to them, for others it's a mere hobby which to enjoy they take serious to get results, but get over yourselves and quit taking *yourselves *so damn seriously.
> 
> Frankly the 1,000,001 thread on whether photography is art or not, doesn't really amount to $#!& in this would.  It saves no lives, it feeds no hungry, it provides no clothes to the naked nor does it give heat to the freezing or cool to those in repressive heat.  While a photograph may be enjoyable to look at, so is a new born baby, so is the smile on the face of a starving child that has eaten a good meal for once, so is the expression on the face of family and friends that have just learned that their loved one is not going to die.  If that first caveman that picked up a stick from the fire and drew those first crude drawing on some cave wall would have know that this is the kind of thing his simple act of pleasure was going to turn into he would have pissed on that drawing and washed it away.



Personally, I don't give a crap what you think about the importance of any specific thread but your opinion doesn't give you and your fellow thinkers the right to botch up other people's thread.
When you and Robbins jump in and distract, then you are saying that your opinion of how things should work is more important than other peoples'.

Screw up your own threads, and your compatriots threads all you want, but when you see people trying to be serious, don't take it on yourself to jump in there because you think that's the way things should be.


----------



## limr (Mar 23, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> I'm a totally unbiased newbie....and I must say that we should all get along.  *That doesn't mean we have to agree with everything someone says, but do it tactfully.*  Respect is earned.  I learn a lot from all the forums I peruse.  More than I can contribute.  I hope that stays the same for a long time, and I'll be more than happy to share what little I do know.  I respect everyone on here, and hope everyone can do the same without letting petty arguments get in the way of learning.  Nice meeting all of you, and I hope this can be a productive forum.



I'd like to just get this post seen once more.

A lot of you may take umbrage at how Robin went about this or even that he feels this way in the first place, but the truth is that some folks here don't take things too well when someone disagrees with or challenges their ideas. There are also quite a few that *DO* know how to disagree *respectfully* but sadly enough, many of those posts get drowned out in all the chest-pounding and posturing of those who just want to prove their alpha status.

Sometimes the derailed threads can be fun to watch - I am guilty of the occasional rubbernecking, I admit. But really, it would be much nicer if the disagreements did NOT descend into the "I'm right and you're wrong! I'm not listening anymore! LA LA LA LA LA!" schoolyard spat.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 23, 2014)

...ahhh   sun morn tpf


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Geez Freaking Louise.....................................................There are some people around here that take themselves far too damn seriously.  This is photography for gods sake, it's not freaking brain surgery, it's not feeding starving children, or finding a cure for a terminal disease.  Hell it's not even rescuing an abandoned puppy or kitten.  It's taking freaking pictures.  Yes for some it may be their lively hood which is serious to them, for others it's a mere hobby which to enjoy they take serious to get results, but get over yourselves and quit taking yourselves so damn seriously.  Frankly the 1,000,001 thread on whether photography is art or not, doesn't really amount to $#!& in this would.  It saves no lives, it feeds no hungry, it provides no clothes to the naked nor does it give heat to the freezing or cool to those in repressive heat.  While a photograph may be enjoyable to look at, so is a new born baby, so is the smile on the face of a starving child that has eaten a good meal for once, so is the expression on the face of family and friends that have just learned that their loved one is not going to die.  If that first caveman that picked up a stick from the fire and drew those first crude drawing on some cave wall would have know that this is the kind of thing his simple act of pleasure was going to turn into he would have pissed on that drawing and washed it away.



Using your soapbox to rage is dumb too.


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2014)

And that's quiet enough since it seems everyone is starting to want to turn this into a personal rant at each other thread.


----------

